
Ask HN: I will teach myself computer science in 2018. Who wants to join? - dlet
I am a freelance web dev, bootcamp graduate. I often feel like a fraud when I build my projects as I often miss the correct computer science foundations to understand deeply the topics I am dealing with. This is why I will dedicate my 2018 year to teaching myself CS. I will follow the Teach Yourself CS curriculum (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com&#x2F;) and will try to go through it in 1 year.<p>Who would like to join me in the challenge? Maybe we could create a community?<p>Here is a blog post where I explain my approach:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dlet.me&#x2F;stopping-my-imposter-syndrome-by-teaching-myself-computer-science-9ec1e0474060
======
exikyut
In case anybody sees this comment: I am having a bad brain day today. I
clicked OP's link a few days ago, saw a wall of text in a font that's really
big on my 1024x768 screen, and never saw the discord link buried near the
bottom of the wall of text.

Since nobody copied the discord link to this thread I never realized it
existed, so I created a discord server of my own and then spammed the thread
with replies pointing to it. I have now deleted all 20 of them.

I've decided /not/ to delete the discord server I made though, because now I
realize the "official" discord that was created has over 500 people in it I am
most definitely not touching that. That's an overload I know my brain won't
deal well with - my upper limit for realtime chat is around 20 or so new chat
messages per day.

So here's the invite code to my low-traffic server:
[https://discord.gg/ffDd8uW](https://discord.gg/ffDd8uW)

And the moral of this story is, I guess, good web design that works for
everyone. Medium is great on new computers... old ones, not so much.

------
heisnotanalien
Why? What's your goal? In all honesty, you'd be better off just working on a
significantly large project that pushes your skills forward and learning as
you go.

~~~
ethftw
Good question. I wonder I'd its better to read up on how to be a better coder
(code complete etc.) and also learn about architecting systems. None of this
is usually taught in CS.

~~~
ihale
What are some good resources to learn about these subjects than?

------
thistimeitsme
Hello dlet, I really feel like joining you. I have been interested in this for
a long time and have completed some related courses but this seems like a well
structured approach. Lets do this!

------
dlet
Hi everybody,

Sorry for the unresponsiveness. The responses have been crazy on Reddit and I
forgot a bit this thread. My bad :/

We created a Discord to help each other. We are already 500 their and the
vibes are great. Join us:
[https://jointeachyourselfcs.carrd.co/](https://jointeachyourselfcs.carrd.co/)

------
drakonka
I would love to join! I am self taught working as an SE; while I feel
reasonably competent at my job I do still run into concepts that are
unfamiliar to me, which I know I likely would've learned sooner if I had taken
a more structured learning path. This sounds like a great idea.

------
lhuser123
I really wish had the time to do that. So please, take the time to appreciate
the opportunity that you have right now, and commit yourself to finish it.
Sooner or later something is going to come up and try to make you postpone
your plans... be prepared.

------
matt_the_bass
I posted a related Ask HN about the community’s hacker resolutions in general.
Your resolution would fit well there.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15883606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15883606)

------
rich-ie
Hi dlet, Glad to see someone else on the same train of thought. I am a product
designer and have made the same commitment to myself. I didn't want to dive
deeper into programming without also learning the underlying CS at the same
time.

------
pizza
It might be more effective if you find a master computer scientist, and follow
in apprenticeship. Someone who nudges you without using words. Makes you
realize you, too, can do it.

Knuth's tomes might be a good start.

------
feocco
I would like in on this. Could we create a discord server to use :P

~~~
cweagans
I don't use discord, but Slack, I could keep open all day because I have to do
so anyway for work!

------
inimino
A few years ago several of us went through SICP in the same spirit. We met
only online. It was a great experience and I highly recommend it.

------
O_H_E
Also check Peter Norvig's course on Udacity he is repeatedly suggested in HN

I will try to join with 10H/week

Thanks for the link BTW

------
edimaudo
I would love to join but I already set different goals for 2018. Maybe I'll
take it up in 2019.

------
owebmaster
I'm going to do the same in 2018. It'd be great to do it in a group.

------
bold_monkey
I would evaluate it...add me to your list (see profile for email).

------
ejanus
Add me to your list. I am humbled by this offer.

------
strongai
Yes please. Just the motivation I need.

------
Kagerjay
I would be down for this, pm me

------
fourtens
yes it would be great to do this in a group - I would love to join as well!

------
BoysenberryPi
I'd be down for this.

------
LearnerHerzog
I am interested as well!

------
djubreel
I'm interested

------
krbotmario
yes, I'm interested !

------
sincerelysleepy
I would be down for sure. Self taught .NET dev but lacking a CS background so
it's hard to transition out of consulting and IT. Looking for people actually
driven to do this!

